# Manic Street Preachers



## emigre (Jun 4, 2010)

Any other fans here? I'm a fan myself. My favoutie albums are Everything Must Go and The Holy Bible. Whilst I beleive Know Your Enemy is utter bullshit. They're also working on a new album which should be realesed later this year so I'm looking forward to that, especially after how good Journal for Plague Lovers was. May as well post some music.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Great band...apart from a few albums they've been pretty solid.  Their last one was really good but because it didn't sell much they're doing a big radio friendly album which they've done in the past with Everything Must Go but I think in their "elder" years they're better off doing less radio friendly stuff.


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2010)

I know what you're saying. Now they just seem much more comfortable with what their doing now. From This is my truth to lifeblood, they just seemed very dull. There wasn't much energy in that period. And it was odd becasue turth and lifeblood weren't bad albums but it didn't sound what the Manics should be. Turth could be horribly uninspired at times but it really does seem they've discovered a spark.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 4, 2010)

Love em, think all of their albums have had good songs on them, though a couple had distinctly more bad/average ones.  

One of my faves is this one:



Particularly the lines:

You are pure, you are snow
We are the useless sluts that they mould
Rock 'n' roll is our epiphany
Culture, alienation, boredom and despair


James Dean Bradfield is an amazing singer.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> James Dean Bradfield is an amazing singer.


Underated guitarist too, in fact they're all underated muscians to me.


----------



## xist (Jun 5, 2010)

Everything after The Holy Bible was tripe....


----------



## BionicC (Jun 6, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Everything after The Holy Bible was tripe....



I dunno, the singles from Everything Must Go were pretty good (never bought the album though), and the ones from This is My Truth... weren't terrible either. I find that it helps to think of them as being an entirely different band to the one that recorded Generation Terrorists; it stops my inner Sell-Out alarm from going off and tarnishing their older material.


----------

